# Five baby Black King CRS



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow. All I have is normal female CRS and males Black King Kong and Red Ruby King Kong shrimps. I did not expect to see any King Kong babies.

It is a surprise I found five babies in the tank. All the other babies should be hybrids. I thought hybrids are low grade, but I have some that are like SS or SSS grade. For example a Red CRS with a crown head.






Thanks for watching.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Good job man! I just set down my CRS tank. I know I'm gonna miss them soon...


----------



## kam yiu (Apr 27, 2010)

I think it is pinto shrimp and not low grade


----------

